# Guide Bushing Adapter



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I found what I think is a great idea. A guide bushing adapter. It fits in the 
1 1/2" Oak Park plate opening and accepts 1 1/4" Porter Cable bushings. 
I ordered mine from www.workshopsupply.com. 

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

Thanks for the tip  ,,and the heads up but I can't see how to get the smaller one in and out without the need of a pair of pliers ...?
Let me know once you have one,it looks like one could split the ring with the band saw .in two parts and make a split ring to aid getting it in and out easy, maybe ...

Workshop Supply - Helping Woodworkers Create Since 1985

========



scrollwolf said:


> I found what I think is a great idea. A guide bushing adapter. It fits in the
> 1 1/2" Oak Park plate opening and accepts 1 1/4" Porter Cable bushings.
> I ordered mine from www.workshopsupply.com.
> 
> Jack


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I sure will bj.

Jack


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

bj,

The adapter has an upper ring that fits the 1 1/2" OP plate opening and it accepts PC 1 1/4" bushings. The lower ring is threaded attatches both the upper ring and the PC bushing to the plate. The threads fit the PC bushing. I hope this helps to explain how the adapter works. I am also including some pics with captions to illustrate.

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Jack

That's a smart ideal  I like it..

Many will say why, the OP guides are only a 1/4" tall and the PC type guides are much taller and that can be like day and night, using the right guide for the right job..  plus you get more sizes in the PC type guides

If I didn't have my tables all setup I would get one 


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-&product=BG034
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-&product=EGP30323
========
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

The one I recommend is the one below, the price is right and it comes with the 1" one, that's not the norm for most sets 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98361
==============




scrollwolf said:


> bj,
> 
> The adapter has an upper ring that fits the 1 1/2" OP plate opening and it accepts PC 1 1/4" bushings. The lower ring is threaded attatches both the upper ring and the PC bushing to the plate. The threads fit the PC bushing. I hope this helps to explain how the adapter works. I am also including some pics with captions to illustrate.
> 
> Jack


----------

